# Girl Overdoses on Expresso Coffee



## davis513 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wear/6944026.stm


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 17, 2007)

Well good grief! :wacko: There is a thing called moderation!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ya I have done somthing like that (not as much but close) me and a friend had like 3-4 energy drinks and I was going crazy...I got super paranoid and my heart was beating way to fast! like I had ran a bunch and it was really bad...I have never done that again...well I have had energy drinks that have made me jumpy and shaky and stuff so I stick to the stuff I'm used to...Its scary how caffine effects you....really scary


----------



## MMiz (Aug 17, 2007)

In college I had a friend of a roomate that drank a case of energy drinks to stay awake for a lonnnng time.  Then we did the power hour.  Kid ralphed all over the bathroom.  You should see the video


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Aug 18, 2007)

Duh!!!

SEVEN DOUBLE EXPRESSOs???

This definately qualifies as EMS Job Security... "We Can't Cure Stupid!"


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 19, 2007)

When my boys were in middle school, they had a friend who used to over-do caffeine.  Used to chug Mountain Dews back to back.  I asked them one time, what was the difference between that and taking drugs.  They didn't have a good response.  As a side note, the kid that used to do this is now a recovering Meth addict.


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2007)

I work in a "college town."  We recently had a case where a college student drank several energy drinks to stay up.  Consequently, he stroked out - we ended up transferring him back to his hometown to "vegetate"  :sad:


----------



## crash_cart (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad I missed the service:



> Ms Willis, who had thought the coffees were single measures, said the effects were so severe that she began laughing and crying for no reason while serving customers at the shop.



LOL-I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh,but I'm just rolling as I read this.  Baristas are different creatures as it is.  Glad the little lady is doing o.k.


----------



## Gbro (Sep 28, 2007)

When i visited the Puget Sound area I couldn't get enough of that incredible Java. I was told there is a limit on how much could be sold to 1 costumer. 
I would order 4X16 Americono's. I was told that was Max for a sale?
My brother would order one for me, then i could drink double fisted.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 29, 2007)

First I've heard of a limit.  With a different coffeeshop, espresso stand on every corner up here, how would they know how much you bought anyway?


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually it's easy... involves a quick blood test via finger stick, just like a CBG.

Only takes a few seconds and can even be done via the drive up window! 


If your CBC (Capillary Blood Caffiene) Level is too high, No Expresso For You!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 29, 2007)

We had a Radiology Tech at the hospital where I used to work that was a major caffeine junkie.  For her birthday one year, we took an IV-pole.  Filled an IV bag with coffee beans and sealed the seam with that clear packing tape.  We spiked the bag with tubing filled with coffee and attached an IV start kit tied with ribbon.


----------



## Gbro (Sep 29, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> First I've heard of a limit.  With a different coffeeshop, espresso stand on every corner up here, how would they know how much you bought anyway?



I was told that aprox. 12 years ago. Don't know anything for sure, but was told, that was max i could purchace from them. (must be like 4 shot limit)?? Maybe it was a shop policy??


----------



## babygirl2882 (Sep 30, 2007)

I once got an americano with between 6 and 8 shots...it was for an all nighter. It was the perfect thing


----------

